# Can someone help me with a custom screensaver, PLEASE??



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

So hubby was nice and said "Go ahead and order the new Kindle" - Sweetie. With that said, he is excited because that means he is going to get my K2 which has been eyeing since I got. In addition to loading a ton of books onto the Kindle, I thought it might be a nice surprise to get him a custom skin done with one of his favorite characters, Afro Samurai. I have the skin ready for order but here's where I need some help:

I have seen folks on this thread create a custom screensaver that essentially fills in the screen when in screensaver mode, thus creating the look of the entire image covering the Kindle. I tinkered around with this, but never quite figured out how to do it. Can someone help me by either explaining how to do this in step by step instructions OR taking the below image and customizing it to a Kindle 2 size that will let me place it on hubby's K2 as the only screensaver and giving him a complete image.

I would SOOOOOO appreciate any help on this, because I know that my husband will totally flip if this is done combined with the skin. Thanks to you all!

*HERE'S THE IMAGE I USED TO CREATE THE CUSTOM SKIN*









*HERE'S WHAT THE SKIN LOOKS LIKE*


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I am bumping this for you, but you could also try posting this in the Screensaver thread as there are some great people in there.

You could also try this:
http://charles-reace.com/kindle_screensaver.php


----------



## roderpol (Jun 15, 2010)

Do you have a higher res version of the original photo? Can you link to it? Thanks


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I would be happy to do this for you. Do you have a larger version of the picture? If I try blowing up that tiny one it will come out grainy.. The bigger, the better, because the screensize is 600X800.


----------



## roderpol (Jun 15, 2010)

I found one that was a little larger, but it still comes out really pixelated, see how it fits, it also seems your skin distorted the image, it seems to have been made wider, resized out of proportion... see how this fits and let me know... cheers.


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the WONDERFUL help, I knew I had come to the right place.  I put it through Charles Reace's screensaver program to have it return back to me the image.  THAT WAS AWESOME!  Question: should I now use that screensaver image back from Charles's program to create the skin?  I wanted to have some color on the skin image and Charles's image is black and white.  I hope I am making sense.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Hey there
The image you use for your decal has to be 300dpi minimum.  So I think you will need the 'original' image to get this quality.
Good luck with it all.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Here's a quick and dirty attempt from work... I had to use GIMP which I'm really not familiar with, so if this doesn't work, let me know and I'll redo it at home with Photoshop.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I hate to be a killjoy, but note that you to order a skin, you must have legal rights to the image you use.  I'm not sure any company that I'm familiar with will use an image for which you don't own the copyright.  DecalGirl certainly won't.

Betsy


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I hate to be a killjoy, but note that you to order a skin, you must have legal rights to the image you use. I'm not sure any company that I'm familiar with will use an image for which you don't own the copyright. DecalGirl certainly won't.
> 
> Betsy


I don't think any of the sites such as Skin-it check when you create your own design on-line. There may be some disclaimer on the web app where you construct your skin, but nobody verifies it. (At least nothing was said when I made a skin using a Pink Floyd album cover.)


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

This will be my third custom skin and I have not run into the problem either NogDog but I do appreciate Betsy's comments regarding image rights.  So far, I have not run into the issue with My Tego but doesn't mean it couldn't happen.  I ordered the skin and hope all is good.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

NogDog said:


> I don't think any of the sites such as Skin-it check when you create your own design on-line. There may be some disclaimer on the web app where you construct your skin, but nobody verifies it. (At least nothing was said when I made a skin using a Pink Floyd album cover.)


Sigh. Perhaps I'm the only one left who cares... . Carry on...

Betsy


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Sigh. Perhaps I'm the only one left who cares... . Carry on...


Sorry Betsy.....

Imitation _is_ the sincerest form of flattery, right?


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Sigh. Perhaps I'm the only one left who cares... . Carry on...
> 
> Betsy


I understand, but if we're going to care about skins, then you might as well delete the screen-saver image threads here, as I suspect at least 90% of the images are copyrightable and posted here without permission (and probably grabbed from web pages that were also using them without permission.).


----------



## darthjoey (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm a college student. If I had the thousands of dollars needed to get the rights to most of the images that people use, then I'd have no student loans, and not be thinking "Where am I getting my textbooks?"


----------

